

Ask HN: Favourite books? - zachinglis

I am more specifically looking for business/entrepreneurial books, but marketing, blogging and general tech books are also of interest. What are your favourites?<p>(I have recently read Super Freakanomics, Purple Cow [again], Theo Paphitis' (British entrepreneur) autobiography, Duncan Banatyne's (another British entrepreneur) autobiography also.<p>(Hope this is a valid question allowed here. I know we're all enthused with startups and such.)<p>Thanks in advance. :)
======
maguay
Linchpin, by Seth Godin. It contains the most food for thought per page of any
book I've read recently. Check out some popular quotes from it on
[http://kindle.amazon.com/work/linchpin-are-you-
indispensable...](http://kindle.amazon.com/work/linchpin-are-you-
indispensable-ebook/B002L9Z3S2/B00354Y9ZU) ... it's the 11th most highlighted
Kindle book for a reason.

------
skowmunk
I can think negotiations as being important for business/entrepreneurship.

If this interests you, this is one book I have read and am glad I read. It was
good enough to open my eyes on certain ways of the business world.

Trump-Style Negotiation: Powerful Strategies and Tactics for Mastering Every
Deal by Donald H Ross.

~~~
andrewtbham
i agree, negotiations are critical. i read secrets of power negotiators.

------
sdizdar
Here is my list: * The Dip: A Little Book That Teaches You When to Quit (and
When to Stick) * The Four Steps to the Epiphany * The Responsibility Virus:
How Control Freaks, Shrinking Violets-and The Rest Of Us-can Harness The Power
Of True Partnership * Inventors Dilemma * Inventors Solution * Radical Leap *
Война и мир

------
mrlyc
For business and marketing books and other media, David Maister at
<http://davidmaister.com/>

IMHO he's better than Heller, Harvey-Jones, McCormack and even Drucker.

------
maxdemarzi
Taleb's new book is out at the end of the year, but here's a preview on his
site. <http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/aphorisms.pdf>

------
hga
Here's my list for entrepreneurial books:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1021570>

------
phamilton
Outliers was quite interesting.

I recently read Fermat's Enigma which I would recommend if you have any
interest in mathematics and number theory.

------
shiftb
I'm frantically trying to figure out how to justify Ender's Game as a business
book so I can mention it here.

------
andrewtbham
rework is good.

~~~
maguay
"Getting Real", their first book, is great also. Plus, you can read it free
online, which makes it a no-brainer if you haven't read it already -
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/>

------
detcader
try:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc72)

------
lzw
Economics in One Lesson, by Henry Hazlitt. On the surface this may seem like a
regular (though non-dry and very engaging while not being too long) economics
book...but the lessons and perspective it gave me have made me more money than
any other book I've ever read.

It changed the way I view the world, and this perspective has let me see so
many things that are invisible to nearly everyone else.

